# 36 almost 37 ttc baby number 2 with PCOS - Going back in time



## Sianylw

Hi all, 

I’m 36 nearly 37. Was diagnosed with PCOS around 11 years ago. I was on this site around 10 years ago now when I experienced the same struggles to have my son who is now an amazing 9 year old little man.

I’ve been ttc with a new partner whom is 13 years younger than me. We have been trying for over a year and I’ve been referred to see the obgyn. Drs were meant to refer me 3 months ago and didn’t do it! I’m so concerned that time is not on my side anymore plus the pcos and not ovulating. It just takes me back to the endless stresses of infertility and how that affects me emotionally again. My partner has no children as of yet, but is desperate to have one. I’d always said that as long as I had one I would be happy and then bam life changes! It’s just disheartening to be back in the place that nearly tore me apart all those years ago. Think I just needed the vent with those who understand. Good luck everyone, wishing you all the best on your journeys xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back :) 

Good luck :)


----------



## Sianylw

Thank you


----------



## joannejames

Hey, 
I’m in the same boat so feel your pain! 

I was with my ex partner for 7 years and we started trying for a baby. Unfortunately I suffered 3 early miscarriages with him plus a chemical.
We broke up and I resigned myself to the fact I would probably not have children as time was getting on etc, however fast forward 4 years and I met my new partner. 
He already has an 8 year old son who is lovely and seeing him be such a great dad got the ovaries twitching, thus here I am again

I’m also 36, 37 in December and so don’t want to wait to conceive but I promised myself i would be more relaxed and what will be will be blah blah.. yeah right! Here I am obsessing over every twinge in the tww and driving myself crazy, it’s only really been 3 cycles I’m currently 12 dpo. 

I’m sure it will happen for you it took me and my ex over a year to conceive before and then there it is when you least expect it, so keep trying!


----------



## Sianylw

joannejames said:


> Hey,
> I’m in the same boat so feel your pain!
> 
> I was with my ex partner for 7 years and we started trying for a baby. Unfortunately I suffered 3 early miscarriages with him plus a chemical.
> We broke up and I resigned myself to the fact I would probably not have children as time was getting on etc, however fast forward 4 years and I met my new partner.
> He already has an 8 year old son who is lovely and seeing him be such a great dad got the ovaries twitching, thus here I am again
> 
> I’m also 36, 37 in December and so don’t want to wait to conceive but I promised myself i would be more relaxed and what will be will be blah blah.. yeah right! Here I am obsessing over every twinge in the tww and driving myself crazy, it’s only really been 3 cycles I’m currently 12 dpo.
> 
> I’m sure it will happen for you it took me and my ex over a year to conceive before and then there it is when you least expect it, so keep trying!

Hi Joanne,

Thanks for your message...really hope your TWW has a positive outcome. Life certainly throws some curve balls along the way doesn't it!
Sorry for your losses. Wishing you lots of baby dust on your journey xx


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome back!

I'm back after a loooong break from B&B too and similar age - I'll be 36 later this year.

I have an almost 9 year old and almost 11 year old and I'm ttc with a new partner. I have pcos too although I've never struggled to conceive but my problem is *staying* pregnant - I've had one miscarriage, two mmc's and a molar pregnancy. My most recent loss was in Feb with my new partner and it really knocked me for six, but we're about to start ttc again now. He's 9 years older than me so I know time isn't on our side but I am trying to stay optimistic about our chances, although the thought of another miscarriage terrifies me.

Anyway, just wanted to say that I totally get where you're coming from when you say you never expected to be back in this position again. My ex had a vasectomy a few years back so I really thought my baby days were well and truly over!

So you're definitely not alone :hugs2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back and good luck :)


----------



## Sianylw

Rebaby said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I'm back after a loooong break from B&B too and similar age - I'll be 36 later this year.
> 
> I have an almost 9 year old and almost 11 year old and I'm ttc with a new partner. I have pcos too although I've never struggled to conceive but my problem is *staying* pregnant - I've had one miscarriage, two mmc's and a molar pregnancy. My most recent loss was in Feb with my new partner and it really knocked me for six, but we're about to start ttc again now. He's 9 years older than me so I know time isn't on our side but I am trying to stay optimistic about our chances, although the thought of another miscarriage terrifies me.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say that I totally get where you're coming from when you say you never expected to be back in this position again. My ex had a vasectomy a few years back so I really thought my baby days were well and truly over!
> 
> So you're definitely not alone :hugs2:

Thank you! Life does like to throw a number of curveballs doesn’t it! My new partner of almost 2 years is 13 years younger than I am but is desperate for a family of his own. I’ve battled a bit with it as I would like more children but after the struggles with having my first I think I’d sort of resigned myself to the fact that I wouldn’t put myself through the heartache of trying again! 

fast forward almost 10 years and I’m back here again but this time age doesn’t really seem to be on my side. I really do think my issues are with ovulation. I’ve lost two stone over the last 6 months hoping it would help. My periods have been pretty regular averaging at about 31-33 days. Some months are really heavy others not so much! Been referred back to a fertility specialist but they messed up my referral and didn’t send it so I was waiting for 3 months thinking I hadn’t heard anything due to COVID but wasn’t even on the list! 
I’ve taken it into my own hands again as I did many years ago and tried taking a soy iso cycle this month (apparently nature’s alternative to clomid) I did this on the cycle I caught with my first child so I’m hoping it may help induce ovulation! Currently on CD-8 and still bleeding so hoping to start O-testing early next week! 

Sorry to hear about your losses hun and really hope we both get some positive news before the nightmare of 2020 is over! Xx


----------



## Rebaby

Sianylw said:


> Thank you! Life does like to throw a number of curveballs doesn’t it! My new partner of almost 2 years is 13 years younger than I am but is desperate for a family of his own. I’ve battled a bit with it as I would like more children but after the struggles with having my first I think I’d sort of resigned myself to the fact that I wouldn’t put myself through the heartache of trying again!
> 
> fast forward almost 10 years and I’m back here again but this time age doesn’t really seem to be on my side. I really do think my issues are with ovulation. I’ve lost two stone over the last 6 months hoping it would help. My periods have been pretty regular averaging at about 31-33 days. Some months are really heavy others not so much! Been referred back to a fertility specialist but they messed up my referral and didn’t send it so I was waiting for 3 months thinking I hadn’t heard anything due to COVID but wasn’t even on the list!
> I’ve taken it into my own hands again as I did many years ago and tried taking a soy iso cycle this month (apparently nature’s alternative to clomid) I did this on the cycle I caught with my first child so I’m hoping it may help induce ovulation! Currently on CD-8 and still bleeding so hoping to start O-testing early next week!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your losses hun and really hope we both get some positive news before the nightmare of 2020 is over! Xx

Thank you. I hope the soy iso helps- I'll keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## nmv

Hey ladies! Have you tried the Keto diet???

I have PCOS too, and just turned 37 a couple weeks ago. I've been using the Keto diet to regulate my hormones, and it hasdefinitely worked!! My cycles are finally regular, after struggling with annovulation and crazy long cycles since I was a teen.

Brief back story...
At 32, I had tracked my basal temp, cm, ovulation tests, cervix position, and every other fertility sign you could imagine. I tried, herbs, teas, acupuncture, fertility massage, castor oil abdominal wraps, guaifenesin, evening primrose oil... then Clomid... just everything! 
No baby...

The doctors FINALLY tested me for PCOS (something I had actually asked several different doctors to do, but they just wouldn't for some reason) and they gave me Metformin. The second month I was on it, I got pregnant with my DD!

A diabetic drug is what did the trick! So us PCOS ladies have bodies that are insulin resistant. We react to sugary and high carb diets with wonky hormone levels (and all the crap that comes with it).

After I had DD, I decided to see how Keto affected my hormones, so I had them checked after 3 months of eating this way. To my complete shock, they we're 100% normal... as if PCOS never happened!

TRY IT!!! 
It would definitely give you an edge! I hope you guys get your BFPs very soon!


----------



## caz & bob

fx :dust::dust:


----------



## Sianylw

Well this cycle is turning out to be mare! 2.5 weeks of heavy bleeding pain and clots tmi sorry! 

ended up with a bartholins cyst which become really swollen! Pain!!! Ended up on a load of antibiotics and queried sending me to hospital to get it drained surgically but luckily it burst! Meds to stop the bleeding as started feeling really unwell.... loads of non fertile days on digital opk!!! But today I got a flashing smiley on the clear blue digi.... hoping that it’s not a fluke! I’m on CD 22 now! So may ovulate really late. 

anyone use the digi tests?? How long do you normally get smiley faces for before a peak! Used to using the cheapies so not used the digis before?? 
Wish this referral would hurry up xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry it is so rough on you :hug:


----------



## Sianylw

Thank you xx


----------



## Sianylw

2 days of smiley face opks and darker lines on cheapies!! Really hoping my body is doing something!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sianylw

getting a little frustrated... 3 days of flashing smilies. Lines were getting darker on cheapie opks now gone lighter again? 
Digi still flashing smiley. On CD 21 /22 now which would be normal for me to ovulate late if at all with PCOS I’m just worried I’m having a surge that won’t amount to anything again! Close to losing the will. How do others get on with digis compared to cheapies? Thanks


----------



## nmv

Interesting! Hopefully this strong surge will knock a good egg outta there! :D

I O'd on CD24 when I got pregnant with my daughter! Girl, give up sugar immediately! I know I sound repetitive, but seriously! It'll give you the absolute best chance of ovulating and implanting, but if it doesn't work out this cycle, it REALLY boosts your chances for your next cycle!

I've been limiting carbs for a little over 4 months, and I've had 4 perfectly normal cycles, ranging from 29-32 days!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Sianylw Following!!
@nmv Great idea on the sugar, I'm actually going to try this after I'm done with AF. Partly because I know that this actually works. When I lost weight before I had my son and was really thin, my cycles went to a perfect 28 days. AF also was a lot lighter. I'm excited to get back there again.


----------



## Sianylw

](*,)day 4 of flashing smileys and negative Cheapie opks


----------



## Bevziibubble

How frustrating :(


----------



## Sianylw

:confused:Would just be nice not to have conflicting results


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd stop by and say hi. I'm also 36, turning 37 in November. I dont have PCOS but have been TTC fo 3 years now. 

Currently CD7 and have started OPKS, I usually ovulate on CD12, but I only have 24 day cycles. Mine seem to be getting a day shorter each year... joy... 

Anyhooo, hello again and good luck :)


----------



## Sianylw

I’m 37 in nov too! 

good luck to you too....currently having a mare with opks and losing the will!


----------



## Nixnax

Yay birthday buddies. 29th here :)

I used to have such trouble with them. I only buy the cheapies. I was buying 25mui and NEVER had a real positive. I now buy sensitive 10mui tests and always see at least one positive now. My surges must be really short :shrug: 

This TTC game is like monopoly... goes on forever and I just start getting annoyed :brat:


----------



## Sianylw

I’m
20th Nov.... 

It’s extremely frustrating hun. I have the 20miu ones. And the clear blue digi which is on 4th day of a flashing smilie now! Driving me mad. 

wishing you all the best :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

I now know 4 people that have their birthday on 20th nov. We all know what our parents were doing around valentines day wink wink.

4 days of smiley faces... you must be exhausted. We are trying home insemination this month, to take some of the stress off of the Mr. I still have a few days to wait...


----------



## Sianylw

Day 6 of smiley faces.... lighter then darker cheapie opks! I hate my body!!


----------



## Nixnax

Sianylw said:


> Day 6 of smiley faces.... lighter then darker cheapie opks! I hate my body!!

Oh how bloody frustrating for you. That's just not cool. How often do you do your opks? I only do them around 4PM-6pm each day as that is when they tend to be stronger. 

I'm just entering my fertile week now, home AI planned for tomorrow and tuesday (depending on opk of course).


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Oh how bloody frustrating for you. That's just not cool. How often do you do your opks? I only do them around 4PM-6pm each day as that is when they tend to be stronger.
> 
> I'm just entering my fertile week now, home AI planned for tomorrow and tuesday (depending on opk of course).

It’s driving me mad now to be honest think I mistook the first day of period for light spotting which happened for 4-5 days then heavy flow for about 2 weeks. So which would prob put me at about CD 23 now counting from first day of full flow. It’s just all really frustrating. Been doing cheapies in the afternoon around 4pm. Run out now though. So clear blue digi with FMU and then again around 5pm. Just keep getting the stupid flashing smiley face! Feeling pretty down about it now as it doesn’t look like I’ll ovulate this cycle. 
Ahhh that’s great news....hopefully you will have lots of luck with AI this cycle hun xx


----------



## Nixnax

Oh bless you, that's extremely frustrating. Get yourself another load of cheapies, to save some money. I use 10mui ones as they are more sensitive. I never used to get a positive on the standard 20mui. I have really short surges. 

How many days do your cycles tend to be? Have you tried clomid or anything like that?


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Oh bless you, that's extremely frustrating. Get yourself another load of cheapies, to save some money. I use 10mui ones as they are more sensitive. I never used to get a positive on the standard 20mui. I have really short
> How many days do your cycles tend to be? Have you tried clomid or anything like that?

Mine are the 20mui ones. I have had positives on them in previous cycles. Coz I have pcos the problem with them is they aren’t always accurate. 
My cycles are usually around the 31-33 day mark just always very heavy with lots of clotting and draining! I’m so sorry I’m on a downer today I think! Lacking in positivity


----------



## Nixnax

Bless you, I hope your body stops messing with you soon. 

In the meantime, try not to let it stress you out too much. 

Feel free to have a good 'ol rant when you need one


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Bless you, I hope your body stops messing with you soon.
> 
> In the meantime, try not to let it stress you out too much.
> 
> Feel free to have a good 'ol rant when you need one

Thank you so much for listening to my rant! Another flashing smiley this evening


----------



## Nixnax

No problem at all. 

Grrr those pesky smilies... I mean, we want to see them.. but not for days on end


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> No problem at all.
> 
> Grrr those pesky smilies... I mean, we want to see them.. but not for days on end

Yep and onto day 7 of flashing smiles! Think it’s an annovulatory cycle!.... bought some more cheapie opks at the shops but still only 20 mui. Ordered Zita West Myo inositol powder for next cycle as it’s meant to help with the egg quality for women with PCOS.

think I’ll get some sensitive LH strips like you suggested. Hope you are well xx


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no... that's really not cool. 

I've heard other people with PCOS on here talking about taking inositol. It is supposed to help. Hopefully you'll get a good result from it as well. 

I'm all good thank you. My opks are not getting very dark lines at the moment. I normally ovulate on CD12. In CD10 currently. They'll go from massively negative to blazing positive the next day. Going to practice home AI today... not done it before, will probably make a right mess of it xx


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Oh no... that's really not cool.
> 
> I've heard other people with PCOS on here talking about taking inositol. It is supposed to help. Hopefully you'll get a good result from it as well.
> 
> I'm all good thank you. My opks are not getting very dark lines at the moment. I normally ovulate on CD12. In CD10 currently. They'll go from massively negative to blazing positive the next day. Going to practice home AI today... not done it before, will probably make a right mess of it xx

Hope home AI goes well hun! Don’t worry about the mess as long as most of it gets in you’ll be fine... another couple of days for you then and you should hit a peak;) 
7th afternoon and flashing smiley again! We’ve :dtd: Tuesday, Saturday, today and hopefully tomorrow morning before the OH goes back to work for a full week. We currently only see eachother on weekends as he lives in England and I’m in wales for weekdays and then we try and see eachother every weekend. Done it for over a year and half now l. Hoping to close the distance as soon as he can find work my way but with all the COVID stuff it’s proving quite a challenge. 

OH has agreed today that there’s a fertility clinic near me that are offering a package for new consultations for £150. He’s agreed he will pay for it so have messaged them today. They do scan of ovaries AMH tests and semen analysis. So hope they can give me a better understanding of what’s going on with My PCOS and how my egg reserves are looking. Should be quicker than waiting for my NHS referral. 

Hope you get that peak over the next few days :dust: xx


----------



## Nixnax

He he yes, practice run today... incase I chuck it all everywhere except where it needs to be lol. 

Ah that's not too bad, I only live just the other side of the bridge. I know what you mean about job hunting in this covid crisis. I need to find a new job soon as my company is sinking, but there isnt much around. I'm hoping I can hold until mat leave :)

Oh that's a good price, it's well worth doing. We waited for NHS. They wouldn't touch us until we'd been trying for 2 years, then they started a few tests and in a weeks time it'll be 3 years of trying... takes forever. Things are moving faster now though. It's well worth doing the tests and stuff and privately, then going to NHS with the results.

I hope your smilies stop soon and that you ovulate. Xx:dust:


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> He he yes, practice run today... incase I chuck it all everywhere except where it needs to be lol.
> 
> Ah that's not too bad, I only live just the other side of the bridge. I know what you mean about job hunting in this covid crisis. I need to find a new job soon as my company is sinking, but there isnt much around. I'm hoping I can hold until mat leave :)
> 
> Oh that's a good price, it's well worth doing. We waited for NHS. They wouldn't touch us until we'd been trying for 2 years, then they started a few tests and in a weeks time it'll be 3 years of trying... takes forever. Things are moving faster now though. It's well worth doing the tests and stuff and privately, then going to NHS with the results.
> 
> I hope your smilies stop soon and that you ovulate. Xx:dust:

 Hope the practice run went well


----------



## Sianylw

Sianylw said:


> Hope the practice run went well

Well yet another flashing smiley this morning and opk sticks getting slightly darker again. Dtd all weekend but not majorly hopeful!

hope you get your peak over the next couple of days!:) xx


----------



## Nixnax

Morning, 

I think it did. He was only able to produce a really small amount, so it got a bit tricky. I added some sperm friendly lube to it. Didnt make much mess as i popped a soft cup in after and left it in for the night.

Soooooo glad i practiced first.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Morning,
> 
> I think it did. He was only able to produce a really small amount, so it got a bit tricky. I added some sperm friendly lube to it. Didnt make much mess as i popped a soft cup in after and left it in for the night.
> 
> Soooooo glad i practiced first.
> 
> How are you doing today?

Fair play you sound like a pro.... yeah I’m ok thanks. Bit fed up with it now esp not hitting a peak but not much I can do about it. Early start this morning to drive back to wales. So feeling a bit blah. But I may ring the fertility clinic if they don’t come back to my email today and see when we can book in. 
At least then I may have a better idea from a scan of what’s going on. How are you today x


----------



## Nixnax

Ha I would say pro, I was all finger and thumbs :lol:

Booo to the early start. Yeah get straight onto the clinic, the sooner you can get all of those tests done, the sooner you'll know the score and routes to take. 

I'm feeling excited today. For the first time ever I feel that this may work.... just hoping I'm not sorely disappointed further down the line. I'm on the late shift today, so don't start work until 2pm, finish at 10:30pm. It's a good job we are starting AI this month and he will be fast asleep when I finish work :)


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Ha I would say pro, I was all finger and thumbs :lol:
> 
> Booo to the early start. Yeah get straight onto the clinic, the sooner you can get all of those tests done, the sooner you'll know the score and routes to take.
> 
> I'm feeling excited today. For the first time ever I feel that this may work.... just hoping I'm not sorely disappointed further down the line. I'm on the late shift today, so don't start work until 2pm, finish at 10:30pm. It's a good job we are starting AI this month and he will be fast asleep when I finish work :)

Ouch! I’d rather the early starts lol 

I’ve called the clinic and got an initial consultation over Microsoft teams on 3rd august at 5pm then scans and SA booked in for the following day! The clinic is only a half hour journey away from me so not far to go! If only NHS worked that quickly too. They’ve done an amazing job etc with COVID just obviously when you don’t have time on your side to wait it becomes frustrating. 

ah fingers crossed for a blaring positive over the next few days! Doing the cheapies a few times throughout the day my end and they are getting darker again but I think I’m either just not ovulating this cycle or that I’ve missed the peak! I’m airing on the side that it’s no O this month!xx


----------



## Nixnax

I'd rather the early start any day over the late shift.

Oh yay that's not long to wait at all. How exciting. Much faster than NHS. yes like you, I worry about time running out. I dont want to miss my chance.

Mine are a little darker today, so hopefully I'll get a positive one tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed you are coming into a second surge and this one is for real. Wishing lots of luck


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> I'd rather the early start any day over the late shift.
> 
> Oh yay that's not long to wait at all. How exciting. Much faster than NHS. yes like you, I worry about time running out. I dont want to miss my chance.
> 
> Mine are a little darker today, so hopefully I'll get a positive one tomorrow.
> 
> Fingers crossed you are coming into a second surge and this one is for real. Wishing lots of luck

Yeah I don’t blame you to be honest. 
Not long to wait less than a month so feel a bit better about that. Shame that you have to step up the cash to be seen quickly but at least I may be a step closer to finding a few things out with the scans and like you said I can take those to the NHS app then. I’m hoping it’s just a little help with ovulation that I’ll need! Doubt I’m onto a second surge just my body playing tricks I think but stranger things have happened. Best of luck to you too. Let me know how you get on over the next few days xx


----------



## Nixnax

The price you got it for is really decent as well. I think it's something like £400 for one clinic I looked at :shock:.

I'm still hoping you ovulate, but if not, not long to wait. Hopefully you just need some meds to help you along the way, nothing too intrusive.

I will defo keep you up to date. Let me know if things change your end. :dust:


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> The price you got it for is really decent as well. I think it's something like £400 for one clinic I looked at :shock:.
> 
> I'm still hoping you ovulate, but if not, not long to wait. Hopefully you just need some meds to help you along the way, nothing too intrusive.
> 
> I will defo keep you up to date. Let me know if things change your end. :dust:

It is normally £450 I think but they have an offer on at the moment. So fingers crossed it will be worth the money to find out what is going on.

im not hopeful this month now as I’m on CD 25 but who knows! Yes Defo keep me posted :dust:


----------



## Sianylw

Finally got my peak at 7pm tonight! CD 25 and 8 days of flashing smilies! What a week!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!


----------



## Sianylw

Bevziibubble said:


> Yay!

Thank you! This is weird and wondering if anyone can help but I started to get bad back cramps and pain on my left side. Just got the peak at 7pm and now there is slight vaginal bleed?!?! I’m so confused xx


----------



## Nixnax

Sianylw said:


> Finally got my peak at 7pm tonight! CD 25 and 8 days of flashing smilies! What a week!

Shut the front door... yay that amazing news. That was a rollercoaster of a week for you :dust:


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Shut the front door... yay that amazing news. That was a rollercoaster of a week for you :dust:

Yup but nor accompanied by back pain and a slight bleed think I’ve proper screwed up this cycle! Think it was the soy iso! Hoping the surge is a true surge and I will ovulate fx xx


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no, that's strange. Some people do experience ovulation bleeding. I havent personally but it can happen. I bet you cant wait for this cycle to be over... its messed with you a lot


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Oh no, that's strange. Some people do experience ovulation bleeding. I havent personally but it can happen. I bet you cant wait for this cycle to be over... its messed with you a lot

This one has definitely been the worst! And yes I can’t wait for it to be over! It’s not something I’ve experienced before either to be honest. Just all completely odd but that’s the pain in the arse pcos and weird cycles I think! So glad I’m able to come on here and talk to people about things! Poor OH must be sick to death of hearing about it all! Even he’s asking how the old CM is doing lol xx


----------



## Nixnax

I completely missed this message #-o

That made me lol, your OH asking CM questions :lol:

I finally got a positive opk today. CD14 which is 2 days later than normal. But I'll take that. Doing the last 3rd and final AI in a min. I think OH is pleased, I think he feels like a sperm producing machine at the moment :haha:. Poor chap.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> I completely missed this message #-o
> 
> That made me lol, your OH asking CM questions :lol:
> 
> I finally got a positive opk today. CD14 which is 2 days later than normal. But I'll take that. Doing the last 3rd and final AI in a min. I think OH is pleased, I think he feels like a sperm producing machine at the moment :haha:. Poor chap.
> 
> How are you doing today?

Ah that’s ok no worries at all! Yay for positive opk so pleased for you even if it is a few days late CD-14 is good going!! Hope the final AI goes well tonight! Ah bless him at least it takes the pressure off dtd!

I’m ok just exhausted to be honest. Made another impromptu trip last night up to the OH and drove back at 5:30 am! It’s a 2.5 hr trip so not too bad but I obviously did it on weekend too and drove back mon morning and then back up again last night and Back this morning! We have dtd sat sun and yesterday and on Tuesday last week when the high fertility started so hoping we may have caught it! Bleeding has stopped after a day and had ewcm yesterday mixed with some blood but it’s all stopped now. 1DPO now so here goes the tww.... looks like we will be in the tww together.

how are you doing xx


----------



## Nixnax

That's a lot of driving, that would defo make me tired. Sounds like you covered the week pretty well, hopefully you caught the little eggy.

That sounds like it may be have been an ovulation bleed if its already stopped.

We are completely in this TWW together. I think I'll be 1dpo tomorrow. How long is your LP? I always come on on 13DPO, so mine is 12 days.

I am so tired from these late shifts. Had to get up early today for car service. I feel like I could sleep for a week xx


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> That's a lot of driving, that would defo make me tired. Sounds like you covered the week pretty well, hopefully you caught the little eggy.
> 
> That sounds like it may be have been an ovulation bleed if its already stopped.
> 
> We are completely in this TWW together. I think I'll be 1dpo tomorrow. How long is your LP? I always come on on 13DPO, so mine is 12 days.
> 
> I am so tired from these late shifts. Had to get up early today for car service. I feel like I could sleep for a week xx

ah no super long day for you too then!! No idea how long my LP is to be honest this is my first proper cycle tracking ovulation in years and with not knowing if I ovulate every month it’s quite difficult to predict! Normally AF is around the 31-33 mark sometimes 35 so possibly around 10 days maybe so quite short really as even with my first I ovulated late in that cycle maybe CD 21-22!

just have to see what happens! It’s been great having you to talk to hun. As I said I was on here a long time ago and made good friends. No people more than people desperate for that bfp know the struggles so just wanted to say thanks for always taking the time to reply xx


----------



## Nixnax

That.must be so frustrating not knowing if you ovulate. Have you tried temping before. I did it for a while to find out whether my ovulation was happening, but it's very involved, I found it a bit of chore, but it will confirm ovulation for you. Nowadays I feel it so I dont need to temp. 

Same here, it's nice to have people to talk to on here. All of my friends have either finished having babies, or never want them.... so they dont understand the struggle. It's great to have someone to talk to that is so well matched on cycle too. I'll always reply. Thank you to you too xx


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> That.must be so frustrating not knowing if you ovulate. Have you tried temping before. I did it for a while to find out whether my ovulation was happening, but it's very involved, I found it a bit of chore, but it will confirm ovulation for you. Nowadays I feel it so I dont need to temp.
> 
> Same here, it's nice to have people to talk to on here. All of my friends have either finished having babies, or never want them.... so they dont understand the struggle. It's great to have someone to talk to that is so well matched on cycle too. I'll always reply. Thank you to you too xx

I had done temping before when I tried for my first but I didn’t do it for long. Did a cycle or two maybe. Mainly because I used to forget some mornings! So I can’t see me doing it unless I get really frustrated! 

2DPO this is going to be a long wait!! Hope you are doing ok today and hope you have a good day x


----------



## Nixnax

Temping is hard work, I hate doing it. I was thinking of doing it this week, but soon changed my mind, too much hassle.

I feel like I'm only ovulating now. I've gone all bloated and having twinges on my right ovary. 

I slept in the spare room last night because the late shifts are disturbing OH too much, all my tossing and turning. I got to sleep around 2am last night and had to be up at 6am to go to the hospital for blood tests today.... I got home from that then pups and I went to bed for 3 hours. Feel much better now. But will be wide awake later again. Back to the spare room for me tonight. It's a good job we aren't having sex this week, it would never happen lol. 

How are you doing today? Only 2 weeks of waiting left :coffee:


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Temping is hard work, I hate doing it. I was thinking of doing it this week, but soon changed my mind, too much hassle.
> 
> I feel like I'm only ovulating now. I've gone all bloated and having twinges on my right ovary.
> 
> I slept in the spare room last night because the late shifts are disturbing OH too much, all my tossing and turning. I got to sleep around 2am last night and had to be up at 6am to go to the hospital for blood tests today.... I got home from that then pups and I went to bed for 3 hours. Feel much better now. But will be wide awake later again. Back to the spare room for me tonight. It's a good job we aren't having sex this week, it would never happen lol.
> 
> How are you doing today? Only 2 weeks of waiting left :coffee:

How did the bloods go? Hope it all went ok. Aww you must be knackered... I’ve been exhausted all week and had a bit of back pain today but trying not to symptom spot as it’s way too early yet! Sooo glad it’s Friday tomorrow. Work is a nightmare lately and I’m losing all motivation. This working from home lark is a nightmare! 

how are you feeling now still having pains and bloating? OH I’d driving down to me this weekend so glad I don’t have to do the 2.5 hour journey again this weekend. I’ve been a right moody cow... he told me off earlier for not drinking much and I snapped and told him to get off my case! I’m pure evil with my mood swings! Think he’s used to them now lol. 

hope work doesn’t drag on for you and hope you get a decent nights sleep tonight x


----------



## Nixnax

The bloods were nice and quick and painless. Was a bit of a strange process, we had our consultation last week and was told to just turn up at some point for bloods. I was thinking 'just turn up during a covid crisis, no prior booking, sounds odd' but we did just that, turned up and the receptionist seemed strange about it, like it wasn't normal procedure... wasnt too bad though. We were sorted out very fast. We have a telephone conversation on the 3rd aug with all the results. OH has to do a another SA which is a bit annoying. For some reason none of his information went over on the referral, they didnt even know his name.

I'm not too bad today, slept a bit better. I had a really painful right ovary all last night, felt like a very strong ovulation. My ovary is still singing to me today. Just did another opk, but its lighter so officially 1DPO today... 12 days to go :haha::coffee:

So glad its friday as well, I'm not in a hurry to repeat this week. do you have a comfortable set up for working from home? Luckily we had just finished decorating the box room and had turned it into an office, so we timed that just right. I have a puppy, well she's 8 months old now, she's been a royal PITA, drives me nuts. She's become so clingy towards me during lockdown. I cant even go to the toilet without her sitting outside the door crying :wacko: .

Thays nice that your OH is doing the driving this weekend, that gives you a nice break from it. He can be the tired one this week :haha:. Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? I dont think we have much planned, might treat ourselves and go out for a real pint tomorrow :beer:its been a long time.


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> The bloods were nice and quick and painless. Was a bit of a strange process, we had our consultation last week and was told to just turn up at some point for bloods. I was thinking 'just turn up during a covid crisis, no prior booking, sounds odd' but we did just that, turned up and the receptionist seemed strange about it, like it wasn't normal procedure... wasnt too bad though. We were sorted out very fast. We have a telephone conversation on the 3rd aug with all the results. OH has to do a another SA which is a bit annoying. For some reason none of his information went over on the referral, they didnt even know his name.
> 
> I'm not too bad today, slept a bit better. I had a really painful right ovary all last night, felt like a very strong ovulation. My ovary is still singing to me today. Just did another opk, but its lighter so officially 1DPO today... 12 days to go :haha::coffee:
> 
> So glad its friday as well, I'm not in a hurry to repeat this week. do you have a comfortable set up for working from home? Luckily we had just finished decorating the box room and had turned it into an office, so we timed that just right. I have a puppy, well she's 8 months old now, she's been a royal PITA, drives me nuts. She's become so clingy towards me during lockdown. I cant even go to the toilet without her sitting outside the door crying :wacko: .
> 
> Thays nice that your OH is doing the driving this weekend, that gives you a nice break from it. He can be the tired one this week :haha:. Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? I dont think we have much planned, might treat ourselves and go out for a real pint tomorrow :beer:its been a long time.

Glad the bloods went ok and yup with all this Covid stuff I can see why it would seem a bit odd just turning up but with ttc everyone’s cycles are different and you need to go when it’s the right time! That’s a bit bad with OH SA! Bloody useless sometimes hey!

My Friday has been manic but been in work into office today to sort out all PPE for day nurseries and childminders so been doing lots of lugging stuff around which has made me ache a little but was nice to get out the house! Ummm I work off my dining room table with the laptop... it’s not the best but the only other option is a room I made into my dressing room and a dressing table but it’s too pretty a room to work in :haha: box room as an office sounds good!! 

Aww what pup you got? I had a cockapoo, she’s 3 now but lives with my ex husband I just have her now and again when I’m actually home. As I’m away a lot of weekends it’s much better for her to stay with ex hubby. Me and the ex have shared care of my 9 year old son so he’s with me half the week and his dad the other half. When we split we both wanted equal time with our son and as a dad I can’t fault him so it seemed fair for my son to have the best of both worlds. He’s happy enough bless him.

ahh good sign with the twinges and O pain. I think I’m 3DPO today and already it seems to be dragging! I may start testing from 10DPO and see if I get anything! My myo inositol turned up yesterday ready for next cycle so can try that next time if we aren’t lucky this month! 

hope you have a lovely weekend and enjoy a well earned pint! Is it Bristol you live? Still haven’t opened up the pubs in wales just yet but I’m not a big drinker so not too bothered! Have a chilled weekend xx


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no, I certainly wouldn't ruin a dressing room with work stuff :haha:.

We've got a little springer crossed with a king charles cavalier. She has the attitude of a Springer... so stubborn and full of beans 100% of the time. That's a really good set up you have with your ex and son. Half and half. I only used to see my dad on weekends when I was young and that wasnt enough. It's good to keep it as even as you can. 

I've decided I'm going to start testing at 10dpo as well. I normally dont test until AF is late (which has happened a few times), but it feels like we are starting all over again and I actually have a chance. 

Yes I'm in bristol, I do love this city. We're thinking of popping over wales this weekend for a nice dog walk. Not sure yet though, that depends on how the pub night goes :haha:. I dont think I'll enjoy the pub, it wont be the same with all the social distancing. Which part of wales are you from? 

Hope you have a lovely weekend too, the weather is supposed to be nice xx


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Oh no, I certainly wouldn't ruin a dressing room with work stuff :haha:.
> 
> We've got a little springer crossed with a king charles cavalier. She has the attitude of a Springer... so stubborn and full of beans 100% of the time. That's a really good set up you have with your ex and son. Half and half. I only used to see my dad on weekends when I was young and that wasnt enough. It's good to keep it as even as you can.
> 
> I've decided I'm going to start testing at 10dpo as well. I normally dont test until AF is late (which has happened a few times), but it feels like we are starting all over again and I actually have a chance.
> 
> Yes I'm in bristol, I do love this city. We're thinking of popping over wales this weekend for a nice dog walk. Not sure yet though, that depends on how the pub night goes :haha:. I dont think I'll enjoy the pub, it wont be the same with all the social distancing. Which part of wales are you from?
> 
> Hope you have a lovely weekend too, the weather is supposed to be nice xx

Aww she sounds lovely... my belle is full of beans and like she bounces around the place rather than walks! Some lovely places in wales to go! I do like Bristol mind. Like the shops and been on a few nights out there. 
I’m in South Wales about 20 miles from Cardiff up in the valleys. About 15 mins from Merthyr Tydfil if you know of it? 

yup pubs are definitely not going to be what they used to be anymore! I’m dreading testing and not having a good outcome but what will be will be I guess. Really both we hope have some good luck soon. 

May go to the beach tomorrow with OH and my son. Then he’s going to his dads around 6pm so just a night with me and OH then! We have all the form filling to do this weekend for the fertility clinic... how fun they want to know the insides and outsides of a ducks arse but got to be done I guess! 

Enjoy the weather xx


----------



## Nixnax

My pups is much better behaved off the lead than she is on it. She's a nightmare on it. Its our fault, we always drive to walks so shes never really had much lead training. Must start doing that. 

Ah you're not too far away then. Bristol has some good places to go on a night out. I havent been 'down town' in years. I live around 4 miles outside of the centre. 

We can hold each others hand on the testing, you'll be a few day ahead of me but we'll be there around the same time. 

I'd love to go to the beach again.... it's been so long. Ha ha they do ask you a lot of questions dont they.... that'll keep you occupied for a few hours :haha: xx


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> My pups is much better behaved off the lead than she is on it. She's a nightmare on it. Its our fault, we always drive to walks so shes never really had much lead training. Must start doing that.
> 
> Ah you're not too far away then. Bristol has some good places to go on a night out. I havent been 'down town' in years. I live around 4 miles outside of the centre.
> 
> We can hold each others hand on the testing, you'll be a few day ahead of me but we'll be there around the same time.
> 
> I'd love to go to the beach again.... it's been so long. Ha ha they do ask you a lot of questions dont they.... that'll keep you occupied for a few hours :haha: xx

sorry I’ve been awol! How was your weekend did you have the long awaited pint?

I couldn’t trust belle off the lead at all she’d run. Did you go on a dog walk? 

yeah we are only a few days apart for testing...I’m 5DPO now and I’m already struggling not to test which is silly because chances are even if I did get lucky it would be too early. Mood has been awful this weekend and having terrible night sweats! 

OH headed home earlier and I was an emotional wreck for about an hour afterwards. I really struggle with being apart so much. But there’s no work here for him at the moment and I can’t move there as my son is here. Just feel defeated a lot at the moment and emotionally I’m drained! Just need some positive news just for once. 
Hope you had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely, 

I did thank you, we went to a pub for lunch and couple, the stopped at another for a couple... was a little hungover today. I was strange but all very well distanced and clean.

My OH walked her yesterday and the little terror found a dead squirrel she looked so proud. I took her out today, and she jumped straight into a pond. That dog could find water in a desert. Caught the sun a bit today. 

5DPO is very early, but you only have a few days left. I'm itching too. 

Oh bless you, you are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I used to be in a similar relationship where I only saw him on weekends, and sometimes was every other weekend. It bloody hard. Takes a strong person. Having a cry isnt a bad thing hun. Shows how much you care and you are only human.

Cant believe its monday again tomorrow... already?! Where did that weekend go?! My excitement this week is that I'm finally getting my hair sorted... it's a birds nest :haha:


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Hey lovely,
> 
> I did thank you, we went to a pub for lunch and couple, the stopped at another for a couple... was a little hungover today. I was strange but all very well distanced and clean.
> 
> My OH walked her yesterday and the little terror found a dead squirrel she looked so proud. I took her out today, and she jumped straight into a pond. That dog could find water in a desert. Caught the sun a bit today.
> 
> 5DPO is very early, but you only have a few days left. I'm itching too.
> 
> Oh bless you, you are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I used to be in a similar relationship where I only saw him on weekends, and sometimes was every other weekend. It bloody hard. Takes a strong person. Having a cry isnt a bad thing hun. Shows how much you care and you are only human.
> 
> Cant believe its monday again tomorrow... already?! Where did that weekend go?! My excitement this week is that I'm finally getting my hair sorted... it's a birds nest :haha:

 Aww that sounds like a nice day out and glad the pup enjoyed her walk even if she decide she fancied a swim instead! 

yeah the relationship is challenging to say the least. Just feeling really down and crappy the last few days and can’t shift it to be honest! Don’t think it will be a lucky month for me and I think it’s just making me overthink and feel deflated... 6 DPO and the days are dragging, how are you doing? 

haha in need of a haircut then? I have long hair and I must admit I’ve not had it cut in at least a year... been dying it myself for ages to get rid of the greys...lol x


----------



## Nixnax

Awww I hope you feel better and perk up soon hun. TTC really does do that to you. It's a rollercoaster. I'm 4DPO and its going soooo slow. I learnt a long time ago to stop looking for 'symptoms' and this month I've gone mad and just cant tune them out. I've had a couple of headaches over the weekend and little twinges but I think its 100% in my head. I even did a test today.... at 4dpo... what's wrong with me!!

I have full head highlights (blends the greys :haha:). I was so tempted to put a box dye on it. My hair is long as well, I'm thinking of having cut to my shoulders. It is soooo fluffy, I'd have to straighten everyday... since lockdown it's been in a permanent bun.


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Awww I hope you feel better and perk up soon hun. TTC really does do that to you. It's a rollercoaster. I'm 4DPO and its going soooo slow. I learnt a long time ago to stop looking for 'symptoms' and this month I've gone mad and just cant tune them out. I've had a couple of headaches over the weekend and little twinges but I think its 100% in my head. I even did a test today.... at 4dpo... what's wrong with me!!
> 
> I have full head highlights (blends the greys :haha:). I was so tempted to put a box dye on it. My hair is long as well, I'm thinking of having cut to my shoulders. It is soooo fluffy, I'd have to straighten everyday... since lockdown it's been in a permanent bun.

feeling really sad today 8DPO and just started spotting! I can’t bare the disappointment of ttc again. Hope you have a lucky month. Think I may take a break from this for a while just feel really down xx


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely, do you normally spot at that point in your cycle? It may not mean bad news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm 6dpo today. I always come on on 13dpo so still a week to go


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Hey lovely, do you normally spot at that point in your cycle? It may not mean bad news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm 6dpo today. I always come on on 13dpo so still a week to go

Hi Hun def AF as bleeding has got heavier and bfn on a test so I’m out! Not a happy bunny. Will start the myo today. Just want this appointment now to find out why my body is such an arsehole, keep me posted on how you get on and wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely. Oh no I'm really sorry AF came. That's really unfair. I hope your tests come back with some results that you can easily work with, and you get your BFP soon. I wont be going anywhere.

I started testing today at 7DPO.... BFN of course :rofl:. I just couldn't help myself


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> Hey lovely. Oh no I'm really sorry AF came. That's really unfair. I hope your tests come back with some results that you can easily work with, and you get your BFP soon. I wont be going anywhere.
> 
> I started testing today at 7DPO.... BFN of course :rofl:. I just couldn't help myself

Morning, I’m not as bad today about it but bleeding is heavier and clotting. So onto the next cycle for me. Explains my vile mood for the passed week! My hormones have a lot to answer for. The week before AF is due I’m evil and like a mad woman. Been evil to OH too... surprised we are even still together to be honest!

yup 7DPO Is def too early but I was the same lol. Onto a load of supplements again this month! Fingers crossed for you keep me posted xx


----------



## Enasy

I've just been diagnosed with low progesterone by the doc but ive been using the clearblue digital ovulation tests for a while. it was the main reason i went to see my doctor in the first place as i would regularly get flashing smile faces for 9+days and never get the static smile face. the booklet says if you don't get a static smile face after 9+days of flashing faces it's unlikely you will meaning you didnt ovulate. hope this helps


----------



## Sianylw

Enasy said:


> I've just been diagnosed with low progesterone by the doc but ive been using the clearblue digital ovulation tests for a while. it was the main reason i went to see my doctor in the first place as i would regularly get flashing smile faces for 9+days and never get the static smile face. the booklet says if you don't get a static smile face after 9+days of flashing faces it's unlikely you will meaning you didnt ovulate. hope this helps


Thank you... I had a peak (static) on the 8th day that cycle. So did eventually get the peak. Was not a lucky cycle unfortunately and didn’t get pregnant.

I have a scan tomorrow to check what’s going on in terms of my pcos etc. Will see where I am after that. 

did they give you anything for the low progesterone x


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry to hear AF got you. How did the scan go?


----------



## Sianylw

Rebaby said:


> Sorry to hear AF got you. How did the scan go?

hiya, 

scan went well really. Left me with more questions than answers to be honest. No cysts present on either ovary. Was expecting to see them covered due to my PCOS. Everything was fine nothing untoward. Scan showed a corpus luteum on my right ovary so she said she thinks I’ve ovulated this cycle. BBT confirmed I had too but don’t really trust it. It said I ovulated on CD13 which is way too early for me as I tend to ovulate much later in cycle around CD20 if at all. So... I’d say due to another temp dip I ovulated on CD 17 rather than CD13. Missed a few OPKs around CD 14-15 and CD 18-19 so never really saw them get much darker! So I’m either 11DPO by first date or 7DPO by the second date! So confused this cycle! AF only lasted 6 days this cycle which is unheard of for me. I’m usually at least 7-9 days. It wasn’t particularly heavy either again strange for me. 

I had a progesterone blood test yesterday on CD23 to confirm O so waiting on results which will be mid week next week and waiting for AMH blood test results which should be around the same time! Hate the waiting game! 

woke up today feel hot and stuffy nose-hay fever possibly and felt a bit queasy most of the morning but trying not to symptom spot to be totally honest. 

just want my results to confirm things now and hoping we didn’t miss O bd’d around both times I think I may have ovulated and OH SA came back extremely positive so just stressing that it’s me again and my body doesn’t work! 
Just the waiting game now!

Thank you for asking about me hope you’re well x


----------



## Rebaby

Glad it went well. I know what you mean though, sometimes waiting is the worst bit- if you're anything like me you just want to know NOW what is going on!

Fingers crossed for an August :bfp: for you. I'm on day 4 of AF so hoping for an early September :bfp:


----------



## Sianylw

Rebaby said:


> Glad it went well. I know what you mean though, sometimes waiting is the worst bit- if you're anything like me you just want to know NOW what is going on!
> 
> Fingers crossed for an August :bfp: for you. I'm on day 4 of AF so hoping for an early September :bfp:

I’m finding the whole thing a massive disappointment again. It’s so hard to not focus on ttc when it’s something you really want. I’ve just tested and it’s negative so no doubt it’s a BFN this cycle. Just so disheartening all the time.

just want to get help to get me there! But everything takes forever and is a massive waiting game. Just don’t feel like time is on my side anymore! 

hope you do get that early sept :bfp: x


----------



## Rebaby

I know what you mean, I never expected to be in this boat again, and as excited as I am about the idea of having another with my new OH it's been difficult going through the ups and downs again when I thought I'd put all that behind me, not to mention the added pressure of age.

My mum had my youngest sister and brother at 38 and 41 though so I'm holding out hope!


----------



## Sianylw

Rebaby said:


> I know what you mean, I never expected to be in this boat again, and as excited as I am about the idea of having another with my new OH it's been difficult going through the ups and downs again when I thought I'd put all that behind me, not to mention the added pressure of age.
> 
> My mum had my youngest sister and brother at 38 and 41 though so I'm holding out hope!

I totally agree with you think I’d resigned myself to the fact that one would be all i would have after the emotional distress of ttc him but nope I like to make life a challenge! Just brings it all back tho and my OH is 13 years younger than me so i just feel like I’m letting him down when he gets positive every month and I’m like a negative nelly! 

just had enough already!! 
Sian


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sianylw said:


> 2 days of smiley face opks and darker lines on cheapies!! Really hoping my body is doing something!!

Good luck hunny :dust:


----------



## Sianylw

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck hunny :dust:

Thank you. That was last cycle and this one has been even more of a nightmare! 

ready to give up!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mimi4

Good luck on yr journey x


----------



## Sianylw

Soooo.... another fun cycle!!! CD 41... no AF...and BFN’s.

frustrated much ](*,)

AMH results came back at the were 28.9 pmol which they advised me was high for my age. Prob down to the PCOS but on a plus note plenty of eggs still left if I can get them out of their sleepy state!!

so plan of action once AF finally gets a move on...
Booking in for HSG to check my tubes aren’t blocked. (Paying privately :-()
They’ve finally given me metformin to start to help regulate cycles.
After HSG providing tubes aren’t blocked we will do one round of private clomid cycle. If that doesn’t work then I’ll have to wait for the NHS app around Dec time. At least I will have had all baseline tests by then and tried one clomid cycle so hopefully the NHS will keep me going with that. It’s getting expensive privately.
Apparently I’m higher risk of OHSS so they may only recommend a small dose of clomid. I have my follow up with private clinic on sept 1st! Fingers crossed AF arrives before then.

TTC is starting to take over my mind and life again. This is so hard! I’m sure you all know how that feels


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry it's been another frustrating cycle for you. It makes it so much harder when you know you're not pregnant but AF doesn't show either. It sounds like you have a good plan for moving forward though. Sending hugs :hugs2:


----------



## Sianylw

Rebaby said:


> Sorry it's been another frustrating cycle for you. It makes it so much harder when you know you're not pregnant but AF doesn't show either. It sounds like you have a good plan for moving forward though. Sending hugs :hugs2:

Thank you! AF is still a no show.... longest time without one in about 10 years now. CD 44 (12 days late) no idea what’s gone on this cycle! Started metformin a few days ago for my pcos. Just waiting for a bleed and then I’ll book in for the HSG... just hope it hurries up now..!


----------



## mimi4

it's great eggs quality is not an issue, it might be easier to regulate your cycle than improve eggs quality


----------



## Sianylw

mimi4 said:


> it's great eggs quality is not an issue, it might be easier to regulate your cycle than improve eggs quality

Just grateful that I have a good reserve left then hopefully I can still persue other treatments if metformin and myo inositol doesn’t work. Will get my tubes checked just in case there is an issue there and if not I’ll be moving onto clomid... or possible IVF if still no luck


----------



## mimi4

I keep my fingers and toes crossed super tight


----------



## Sianylw

mimi4 said:


> I keep my fingers and toes crossed super tight

Thank you. HSG was done about 2 weeks ago and tubes are all clear so definitely an ovulation issue. Been having an almost 3 week bleed now after a 50+ day cycle! Can’t catch a lucky break at the minute.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mimi4

it's good to know your issue (your enemy) and it will be more effective to find the right solutions.


----------



## Sianylw

So not posted in a while and a little update from me...

Currently on CD17, first medicated cycle...

50mg clomid days 2-6. A few tracking scans last one on CD14 showing 2 mature follicles at 17.1mm and 17.2mm then two others one at 15mm and one at 16mm. Told me to cancel the cycle due to risk of multiples but advised them I wasn’t prepared to do that at £300 a cycle! I understand the medical issues associated but I couldn’t risk not at least trying! They agreed to give me a trigger shot and advised to administer it myself that evening with the view that I would ovulate in 36 hours roughly! I’m now up to 48 hours after the trigger shot! They also saw two hormonal cysts that are large but they weren’t overly concerned! Been Bd’ing for last few days now. I am stressing now that the trigger shot hasn’t actually worked and I haven’t ovulated! I’ve tested with opks since the trigger and all are peak but that’s likely to be the high level of HCG in my system. 

other than a progesterone test 7DPO I have no other way of knowing if it did release or not... suddenly a tww has turned into a 3 week wait! It’s positive news that clomid helped me produce four good size follicles and the clinic stated I responded well to the medication!! Just hate the waiting game and trying not to overthink! 

any words of advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## mimi4

just want to say Hi and wish you all the best of luck x


----------



## Sianylw

mimi4 said:


> just want to say Hi and wish you all the best of luck x

Hi hun and thank you...x


----------

